# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  2000s

## Polyneikos

*2000


**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 13o Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 2000*

*IFBB-EΟΣΔ Αχίλλεια 2000 (Δημοτικό Στάδιο Λάρισας)**

WABBA


**ΠΕΣΔ


**ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2000 (14 Μαϊου, Novotel)* *

**ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο 2000 (11 Νοεμβρίου, Περιστέρι)*
*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**


Nabba Hellas


**Grand Prix

**4o OPEN Πρωταθλημα Αιγαίου 2000*
*
3o Grand Prix Διάπλαση 2000*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2001


**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικο Πιέρια 2001 (19 Μαϊου , Κατερίνη)*

*IFBB-EOΣΔ 14ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2001 ( 26 Mαϊου, Σ.Ε.Φ.)*

*

WABBA


ΠΣΕΑΣΔ (ΠΕΣΔ)

ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2001 (27 Μαϊου, President)

**ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Κύπελλο 2001* *


**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**


Nabba Hellas


Grand Prix

**Mr ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 2001

**Open Grand Prix Καλαμάτας 2001*

*5ο Πρωτάθλημα Αιγαίου 2001 ΚΩΣ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2002

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Πιέρια" 2002*
*
IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ 15ο Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα 2002 (27 Απριλίου - Λάρισα)
**
*


*
WABBA


ΠΣΕΑΣΔ (ΠΕΣΔ)

**ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Mr Ελλάς 2002 (26 Mαϊου. Γλυφάδα)*
*
ΠΣΑΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2002 (24 Νοεμβρίου, Γλυφάδα)*

*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**
**
NABBA-WFF Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2002 (16 Νοεμβρίου, Χρυσούπολη)*

*
Nabba Hellas

**ΝΑΒΒΑ World & European Championships 2002 (15-16 Iουνίου, Ηράκλειο) 
*
*ΝΑΒΒΑ Ηellas 2ο Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις 2002 (23 Νοεμβρίου,Kαισαριάνη)*

*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2003

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ 16ο Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα 2003 (20 Απριλίου - Λάρισα)

**IFBB-EOΣΔ 11ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2003 (29 Νοεμβρίου, Κλειστό Αργυρούπολης)*


*
WABBA
**
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Μr Αιγαίο 2003*
*
**WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2003 (1η Ιουνίου, Πάτρα)**

**WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2003 (30 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)**

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**


Nabba Hellas

**NABBA Hellas Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2003*

*NABBA Hellas Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις 2003*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2004

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "ΠΙΕΡΙΑ" 2004 (16 Μαίου , Κατερίνη)*
*
**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 17o Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 23.5.2004**


WABBA

**WABBA Grand Prix 2004 (2 Μαϊου, Λαμία) 

WABBA Mr Ελλάς 2004 (6 Ιουνίου, President)

WABBA Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 11. 2004**

**
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**


Nabba Hellas-ΠΕΣΔ

**NΑΒΒΑ - ΠΕΣΔ Mr Hellas 30.5.2004*

*NABBA World Championships 2004 (12 Ioυνίου, Χερσονησος Κρήτη)*
*
Nabba Hellas- ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις 2004 (20 Noεμβριου, Καισαριανή)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2005

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ
**
IFBB 14ο Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2005 (24 Απριλίου, Aθήνα)*
*
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 18ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2005 (15 Μαϊου, Eλευσίνα)*

*
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ


**WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 4.6.2005 - Θεσσαλονίκη**

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Kύπελλο Mr Οδύσσεια 20.11.2005*
*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

**NABBA-WFF Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα Χρυσουπολη Καβαλας 2005*
*

Nabba Hellas

**Nabba Hellas 5th Acropolis 26.11.2005**
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2006

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB EΟΣΔ 13ο Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο 2006 (26 Νοεμβρίου, Α.Σ. Υγεία & Δύναμη)*

*
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 21.5.2006

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Mr Οδύσσεια 12.11.2006 - Κέρκυρα* 
*
**WABBA Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 2006 (25-26 Νοεμβρίου - Αθήνα)**


**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF
**
**NABBA Πανευρωπαϊκο 2006 (4 Νοεμβρίου - Χρυσούπολη)**


Nabba Hellas


**Nabba Hellas Πανελλήνιο (27.5.2006)* 

*Nabba Hellas 6th Acropolis 19.11.2006**


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2007


**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB EΟΣΔ 20ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (13 Μαϊου, Ελευσίνα)*
*
**IFBB 2o Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα "ΑΧΙΛΛΕΙΑ" 2007 (20 Μαϊου, Λάρισα)
*

*
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (27 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)**
**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Mr Οδύσσεια 2007 (4 Noεμβρίου,Novotel)*

*

**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF
**
NABBA International Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (19 Μαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

*NABBA-WFF Βαλκανικοί αγώνες 2007 (24 Νοεμβρίου, Σταυρούπολη)*
*

Nabba Hellas

**NABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (3 Ιουνίου, Aθήνα)*
*
**NABBA World Championship 16-17.6.2007 (Σπάρτη)*
*
**NABBA Hellas Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις 2007 (18 Νοεμβρίου, Athens Imperial)*

*
ΝΑC

**NAC Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (26 Μαιου, Κερατσίνι)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2008

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 21ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2008 (18 Μαϊου - Θεσσαλονίκη)**



WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2008 (25.5,Νοvotel)

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Mr Οδύσσεια 2008 (2 Νοεμβρίου, President)**
**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF

**NABBA-WFF Πανελληνιο 2008 (1η Ιουνίου,Χρυσουπολη)*

*NABBA-WFF Πανελληνιο Grand Prix 27.9.2008 Αθήνα**


ΝΑΒΒΑ Hellas

**NABBA Hellas & World 13-14.6.2008 - Ερέτρια Εύβοιας* *

Nabba Hellas Grand Prix Πεντέλης 29.11.2008* *


ΝΑC

**NAC Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα 2008 (7 Ιουνίου ,ΣΕΦ,Αθηνα)**

NAC* *4ο CHRISBERG Grand Prix Ρόδος 15 Νοεμβρίου 2008* *

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2009

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

**IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 22o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 9 Μαϊου 2009*

*IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 15ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο 28.11.2009**



WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 2009 (24 Μαϊου, Παρος)* 

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 14 Ιουνίου 2009* 

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κυπελλο Μr OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 29.11.2009**


**ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF


**NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2009 (31 Μαϊου, Παραλία Κατερίνης) 

**NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Αθήνα Sportshow 17.10.2009* *


NAC

**NAC-GREECE Grand Prix Κέρκυρας 31/05/2009*

*Nac Greece Mr Κρητη 17.5.2009**

*

----------

